
Why a South Indian city's water crisis should worry you - vmurthy
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/why-chennais-water-crisis-should-worry-you/articleshow/69885986.cms
======
vmurthy
I'm from a neighbouring state and this is indeed no longer an abstraction. A
canary in the coal-mine if ever there was one.

